# W1070 is not detecting HDMI signal from my HTPC (GTX460) quick help needed please



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

So after a long time researching I finally got my W1070, 3d Glasses and screen. Sadly things are not good.
I connected my new HDMI cable to the mini HDMI adapter that connects to my HTPC (GTX460) and it never finds the signal, not even during Bios boot.
This same adapter I have been using with an Infocus 7210 and , even the cheapo oldie Sony VPL-HS20 worked right away with it.
No idea what is going on with the W1070 then. It has the latest firmware plus I was able to use HDMI with it from my wife's laptop so is not the ports or something like that.

So right now, I am thinking on either getting a HDMI to mini HDMI cable to avoid that weak link OR get a different card like a local selling a cheap GTX570 but that one ALSO is mini hdmi so who knows.
I must order the cable in the next few hours if I want to get it before the weekend thus my urgent request for suggestions.
I was able to get a glimpse of the quality and I felt good but it was bittersweet to encounter such issue :/
Thanks guys!


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

CEC is turned on? You can find it in hdmi settings menu.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes I tried that too fiddling with all settings I could find. It is so odd :/ I am just hoping a normal HDMI to mini HDMI cable will do the trick since my adapter does not sit very tight in there. Of course the other two projectors have no issues with it still so that is not very optimistic


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Double check your HDMI to make sure it is firmly in place at both ends. I have had this happen in the past.:T


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

shaolin95 said:


> Yes I tried that too fiddling with all settings I could find. It is so odd :/ I am just hoping a normal HDMI to mini HDMI cable will do the trick since my adapter does not sit very tight in there. Of course the other two projectors have no issues with it still so that is not very optimistic


I would suggest to try a dvi-hdmi connection for the projector. Try to connect only the projector to it (no monitors or other devices).


----------

